# Can't believe it.. Sold a Wasp Shot already!  lol!



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Had an entomologist out of Tennessee write me and he wanted to buy a 20x30 of this shot:







[/url]
Yellow Jacket Face by CGipson Photography, on Flickr

Said his sister sent him a link from my Facebook.... my first Facebook sale! I am so ashamed!  lol!

Already ordered and on the way!  

Please ignore the watermark.. Flickr Link!


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 26, 2012)

I HAATE YELLOWJACKETS.. was that thing dead when you shot it? Did you step on it afterwards? Those things are effing violent.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 26, 2012)

Sweet!  My first sale was a car photo similar to this one.

http://usagani.com/img/s3/v23/p1036923242-3.jpg


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 26, 2012)

Congrats Charlie!!!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Sell out...

:smileys:


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> I HAATE YELLOWJACKETS.. was that thing dead when you shot it? Did you step on it afterwards? Those things are effing violent.



You must not have seen the other threads! lol! I got stung twice taking out a nest. This one was on my shirt when I came in.. and my girlfriend freaked when she saw it (I didn't know it was there obviously!). I caught it and made it model for me!   Even got a good shot of it's stinger protruding!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Sweet!  My first sale was a car photo similar to this one.
> 
> http://usagani.com/img/s3/v23/p1036923242-3.jpg



Yep... first facebook sale! I usually don't post much there... will have to start!  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> Congrats Charlie!!!



Thank you!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> Sell out...
> 
> :smileys:



Yea.. I am going to go commercial! Macro.. lol! Everybody want's giant bug pics, right?  lol!


----------



## ceejtank (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> ceejtank said:
> 
> 
> > I HAATE YELLOWJACKETS.. was that thing dead when you shot it? Did you step on it afterwards? Those things are effing violent.
> ...



Yeahhh I saw them.  Yellow jackets are the one bee/wasp I'm allergic to.. those stings hurt too.  Good shot - terrifying subject. haha


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey! Congratulations! Great photo BTW! The pose and perspective are incredible! :thumbup:


----------



## digital flower (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome photo.


----------



## Desi (Jul 26, 2012)

Does this make you a "facebook photographer"?......

Awesome shot.  Did you show that entomologist dude the stinger shot?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Desi said:


> Does this make you a "facebook photographer"?......
> 
> Awesome shot.  Did you show that entomologist dude the stinger shot?



hahaha.. Yep.. FB Fauxtographer! Thats me! I just shoot bugs instead of newborns!  lol!

He said he saw them all on my facebook.. but only wanted this one.   Funny.. he wrote me less than 10 minutes after I posted it.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Hey! Congratulations! Great photo BTW! The pose and perspective are incredible! :thumbup:



Thank you! I appreciate it... I am loving this D800!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

digital flower said:


> Awesome photo.



Thank you! Appreciate the feedback!


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 26, 2012)

cgipson1 said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> > Hey! Congratulations! Great photo BTW! The pose and perspective are incredible! :thumbup:
> ...



Who wouldn't? hahaha... That's probably gonna be my body when going full frame... someday... hopefully 
It seems to be the natural choice when upgrading from a D7000


----------



## Derrel (Jul 26, 2012)

"To FB, or not to FB, that is the question:
Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
The Stings and Poisons of outraged Wasps,
Or to take Arms against a honkin nest,
And by opposing end them: to cry, to weep
No more; and by a sleep, to say we end
The heart-ache, and the thousand friggin' stings
That Flesh is heir to? 'Tis a consummation
Devoutly to be wished. To die to weep,
To weep, perchance to sell some prints; Ay, there's the rub,
For in that heap on your desk, what reams of inkjet paper,
When we have shuffled off this wrapping foil,
Must give us pause. There's the respect
That makes Calamity of so long life:
For who would hear the quips and groans of thine,
O'er such a bad Shakespeare parody, one without rhyme."

Wm. Derrel-Speare, Esq., B.S. Artist, Internet Gadfly, Roustabout.

and it goes on and on like that... MAN, that guy was a photo nut, wasn't he!!

* [Oh, by the way, I claim the above this as copyrighted parody.]


----------



## slackercruster (Jul 26, 2012)

OP...good for you!

Pix hobby takes tons of $$

I'd like to just get back the sales tax I spent!


----------



## CCericola (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice sale. Lets celebrate. Drinks are on Charlie!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, I can believe you sold it...but wow, 10 minutes from posting to  sale? And from someone you didn't even know? That's pretty amazing!  But  then, that is one amazing photo!

Now, all you gotta do is sell...well, a BOATLOAD more of them, and you'll have paid for that D800 with insect macros! 



CCericola said:


> Nice sale. Lets celebrate. Drinks are on Charlie!



^+1


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > LizardKing said:
> ...



It is unbelievable... I really liked my D7000, but this thing is miles above! Took a little while to get adjusted.. but WOW!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Derrel said:


> "To FB, or not to FB, that is the question:
> Whether 'tis Nobler in the mind to suffer
> The Stings and Poisons of outraged Wasps,
> Or to take Arms against a honkin nest,
> ...



Derrel.. You are a nut! lol! In a good way! That rocks! I like it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

slackercruster said:


> OP...good for you!
> 
> Pix hobby takes tons of $$
> 
> I'd like to just get back the sales tax I spent!



hahaha.... I don't want to think about it! When my accountant see's my photo equipment summary every year... he just shakes his head. I usually make enough a year to buy a new lens or two.. that's it! Don't really push. I am hoping to change that a bit soon that...


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

sm4him said:


> Oh, I can believe you sold it...but wow, 10 minutes from posting to  sale? And from someone you didn't even know? That's pretty amazing!  But  then, that is one amazing photo!
> 
> Now, all you gotta do is sell...well, a BOATLOAD more of them, and you'll have paid for that D800 with insect macros!
> 
> ...



hahaha.... sure, here have martini!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Nice sale. Lets celebrate. Drinks are on Charlie!



Here ya go... draft?


----------



## Rick58 (Jul 26, 2012)

Great shot Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Rick58 said:


> Great shot Charlie!



Thanks, Rick! I appreciate it!


----------



## pgriz (Jul 26, 2012)

so... how many photos did you stack to get that nice DOF?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

pgriz said:


> so... how many photos did you stack to get that nice DOF?



only 26 in the stack...I was surprised that did it. I kept checking the focus area, and it looked good. Had a full 68mm of extension tubes on my 105 macro... but I was shooting at F32 also. I find with a really well lit subject, diffraction is kept to a minimum. Had My R1C1's on front of the lens for lighting the subject, and an SB900 lighting up a piece of paper behind the yellow jacket.


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 26, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Wm. Derrel-Speare, Esq., B.S. Artist, Internet Gadfly, Roustabout.



I love how you cited it! Hahaha!


----------



## nmoody (Jul 26, 2012)

Grats and what a beauty it is!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 26, 2012)

nmoody said:


> Grats and what a beauty it is!



Thank you! I appreciate it! I think they are gorgeous insects... just that sting, I don't care for that!  lol!


----------



## laynea24 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well deserved! This photo, along with the others, is amazing!


----------



## Aloicious (Jul 27, 2012)

congrats Charlie!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

laynea24 said:


> Well deserved! This photo, along with the others, is amazing!




Thank you! I appreciate it!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Aloicious said:


> congrats Charlie!



Thanks, Aloicious! I appreciate it! It just kind freaked me out... in a cool kind of way.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 27, 2012)

That's great news! Yay!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> That's great news! Yay!



Thanks, Jaemie!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice job Charlie!


----------



## manaheim (Jul 27, 2012)

I hate bug shots.  HATE.  But I have to say, I might have considered buying this one myself.  At 20x30 that would be badass... particularly in the hands of an entomologist. (sp)  Can you imagine that behind him on his wall in his office at work?  LOL  AWESOME.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Jul 27, 2012)

Damn facebook business lol  

Congrat's man, that is one great photo. And in only 10 minutes at that.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 27, 2012)

Congrats, Charlie!

You are registering your images with the copyright office, right?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> Nice job Charlie!



thank you, Majeed!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

manaheim said:


> I hate bug shots.  HATE.  But I have to say, I might have considered buying this one myself.  At 20x30 that would be badass... particularly in the hands of an entomologist. (sp)  Can you imagine that behind him on his wall in his office at work?  LOL  AWESOME.



He seemed rather excited about it.. apparently he specializes in this branch of entomology. Even paid for next day shipping on the print.. lol!   Thanks, Manaheim! (so this isn't the typical bug shot, huh! lol!)


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

12sndsgood said:


> Damn facebook business lol
> 
> Congrat's man, that is one great photo. And in only 10 minutes at that.



Thanks 12! Yes... ten minutes. that is luck or coincidence!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jul 27, 2012)

TheFantasticG said:


> Congrats, Charlie!
> 
> You are registering your images with the copyright office, right?



Thanks, Garret! Actually I haven't, it is a major hassle! I just don't release any digital images large enough to do anything with.


----------

